# Why is the BHM/FFA board currently so repetitive and boring?



## fritzi (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still:

16 of the threads on the first page of the board are 1 year and older .... and despite some lovely classics (like new pictures of Chris&Mary), many of them seem quite worn out. Their story is told, informational value over.

What's wrong with our board?

Anybody have any insights?

Or maybe fun, brilliant, controversial, inspiring, unusual, arousing or whatever suggestions for a new thread???


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still:
> 
> 16 of the threads on the first page of the board are 1 year and older .... and despite some lovely classics (like new pictures of Chris&Mary), many of them seem quite worn out. Their story is told, informational value over.
> 
> ...



i blame rellis.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 23, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> i blame rellis.



What did I do!


----------



## fritzi (Jan 23, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> i blame rellis.





rellis10 said:


> What did I do!



These are the kind of responses and exchanges I was refering to. 
Do they lead anywhere? 
What do people get out of them? 
Hasn't the novelty worn off long ago? 

Or am I missing some essentials of this board?


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> These are the kind of responses and exchanges I was refering to.
> Do they lead anywhere?
> What do people get out of them?
> Hasn't the novelty worn off long ago?
> ...



Does every conversation have to be meaningful and innovative? How's that for an open, discussion inviting question?


----------



## fritzi (Jan 23, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Does every conversation have to be meaningful and innovative? How's that for an open, discussion inviting question?



No - you're right, it doesn't. 

Being silly and meaningless can be a lot of fun - and who doesn't need that at least semi-regularly?

I guess I currently miss the middle ground here - a little more innovative, creative, contriversial stuff to think about, a little less meaningless fun there's so much of.... :sad:


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still...
> 
> fun, brilliant, controversial, inspiring, unusual, arousing or whatever suggestions for a new thread???




Wait I got it. A thread about ample chested racist clowns getting their college degrees while facing adversity.

It's got it all.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 23, 2012)

The way I look at it is, the 'on topic' stuff's been done. You can only talk about clothing sizes, moobs, and squashing etc before it gets repetitive. The board is GREAT for new members who've just discovered the lifestyle -- for lack of a better word -- but once you've been around more than a few months, it's same old, same old. We can only do so much admiring via web, no?

As for the offtopic stuff, well it's a community, isn't it? I've made some really great friends though this website, of course I'll kid around with them.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 23, 2012)

Zowie said:


> The way I look at it is, the 'on topic' stuff's been done. You can only talk about clothing sizes, moobs, and squashing etc before it gets repetitive. The board is GREAT for new members who've just discovered the lifestyle -- for lack of a better word -- but once you've been around more than a few months, it's same old, same old. We can only do so much admiring via web, no?
> 
> As for the offtopic stuff, well it's a community, isn't it? I've made some really great friends though this website, of course I'll kid around with them.



NO BITCH, WE NEED TO DISCUSS BACK FAT IN SERIOUS DETAIL.

No but really, topics are exhaustive. I'm not a fan of how "Lounge-y" this place has gotten but meh, it's not stopping people from still talking about BHM/FFA stuff. I mean if someone comes up with a topic that we haven't squashed to death, go for it.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> No - you're right, it doesn't.
> 
> Being silly and meaningless can be a lot of fun - and who doesn't need that at least semi-regularly?
> 
> I guess I currently miss the middle ground here - a little more innovative, creative, contriversial stuff to think about, a little less meaningless fun there's so much of.... :sad:



who's being silly? Rellis's shameless pic whoring has run off everyone. i say we crucify him!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 23, 2012)

Paquito said:


> NO BITCH, WE NEED TO DISCUSS BACK FAT IN SERIOUS DETAIL.



I'm currently taking a cross-country trip to study such back-fat on the field. I hope to have my research published and to win an award for it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 23, 2012)

Zowie said:


> I'm currently taking a cross-country trip to study such back-fat on the field. I hope to have my research published and to win an award for it.



did you just accuse me of having backfat?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still:
> 
> 16 of the threads on the first page of the board are 1 year and older .... and despite some lovely classics (like new pictures of Chris&Mary), many of them seem quite worn out. Their story is told, informational value over.
> 
> ...



I understand your question completely, but you also have to take into consideration that it's a much smaller group than the rest of the boards. the last lively debate/convo/thread we had was about the chicken nuggets. I don't think there's enough of us that actually post who frequent the BHM side to shelve out new topics every few weeks.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 23, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> who's being silly? Rellis's shameless pic whoring has run off everyone. i say we crucify him!



Or I could.... ya know... just stop pic whoring. I'd much rather that than being hammered to a cross


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 23, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Or I could.... ya know... just stop pic whoring. I'd much rather that than being hammered to a cross



it's far too late for that... paco, get me my hammer!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 23, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> it's far too late for that... paco, get me my hammer!



Well then... I'd better start learning the lyrics to 'Always look on the bright side of life', you never get a chance like this to recreate some Monty Python


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 23, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Well then... I'd better start learning the lyrics to 'Always look on the bright side of life', you never get a chance like this to recreate some Monty Python



hahaha, I loved this because it was SO cringe-worthy British.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 23, 2012)

You people are so first century. We use nail guns now.

Rellis, get into position. No...not that one....the arms outstretched one, on the wood. No, no, not THAT wood. Sheesh.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 23, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still:
> 
> 16 of the threads on the first page of the board are 1 year and older .... and despite some lovely classics (like new pictures of Chris&Mary), many of them seem quite worn out. Their story is told, informational value over.
> 
> ...



The BHM board has always been kinda lighthearted. A place where single fat guys can come and be fawned over by willing womenfolk. The character of each board is kind of established by its intended users and evidently most of the guys here like to chill and be silly. Its actually a good balance for the seriousness of the other boards.


----------



## Melian (Jan 24, 2012)

What kind of "serious" topics could we even discuss here? As mentioned, the few informational-type threads have already been started - stuff about clothing for guys, day-to-day issues associated with being fat, how fat guys can meet women, etc.

Besides, how many fat guys really need more information on being fat? They've probably got it figured out....so what's the problem with joking around as a community with a common interest?


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 24, 2012)

Melian said:


> ...
> Besides, how many fat guys really need more information on being fat? They've probably got it figured out....so what's the problem with joking around as a community with a common interest?



Well I for one feel vastly uninformed about being fat. Here I sit, being fat, but am I doing it at peak efficiency? 

I'm just burning cycles here when I could be 'being fat' so much better.


----------



## Tad (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been hanging around these forums for an embarrasingly long time, and I've seen this sort of cycle happen before on various boards. In my experience, the cycle goes something like:

1) Occasionally there will be an influx of eager and active new posters all around one time, and that will create a real surge of activity on the board. Not only are those people all exploring the space, their activity pulls existing members into taking part more (enthusiasm is contagious!).

2) But like others have said, there is only so much to talk about on most topics. Occasionally something significant comes up that drives a more 'serious' topic for a while, but for the most part the chatter becomes more social, between members rather than driven by topics. And because that fair sized group of people isn't all that interested in the 'serious' topics, it tends to discourage the occasional new comer from getting too avid about them either.

3) Of course, those who become close friends (or couples) are apt to move more of their communication to more direct channels over time, and others will get bored of or alienated by these boards and go elsewhere. Between one thing and another that surge of people tends to fade, leaving things to get quieter and quieter. 

4a) And eventually, with luck, a new surge of people arrive and things start over again. 

4b) If not, the place gradually becomes pretty quiet and a little depressing.

(by the way, avoiding 4b is a good reason for being welcoming to new people, even if you don't share their current enthusiasm)


----------



## Rathkhan (Jan 24, 2012)

Tad said:


> I've been hanging around these forums for an embarrasingly long time, and I've seen this sort of cycle happen before on various boards. In my experience, the cycle goes something like:
> 
> 1) Occasionally there will be an influx of eager and active new posters all around one time, and that will create a real surge of activity on the board. Not only are those people all exploring the space, their activity pulls existing members into taking part more (enthusiasm is contagious!).
> 
> ...



Yep, and once in a while you get people who are relatively new, who try to interact and have fun with a community; only to have them knee-capped by a few longer-standing members -_- Of course, some move on to different and more accepting places, and others... well they stay and continue their whorish behavior  Weee!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Okay - I'm out of thrilling new ideas myself right now - but still:
> 
> 16 of the threads on the first page of the board are 1 year and older .... and despite some lovely classics (like new pictures of Chris&Mary), many of them seem quite worn out. Their story is told, informational value over.
> 
> ...


 

You have 77 posts as a whole and you want to talk about being bored? How many have you started?

:doh:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You have 77 posts as a whole and you want to talk about being bored? How many have you started?
> 
> :doh:



oh snap!! did you hear that? that was the sound of a master knee-capping! Bravo, lady. bravo


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> oh snap!! did you hear that? that was the sound of a master knee-capping! Bravo, lady. bravo


 

Low patience threshold. Haha.

I mean, c'mon! We can only talk about BHM clothing and squashing so many times!


----------



## Melian (Jan 24, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Here I sit, being fat, but am I doing it at peak efficiency?



There's a McNugget thread for that.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jan 24, 2012)

Melian said:


> There's a McNugget thread for that.



I don't think anything operates at peak efficiency after 100 nuggets goes through it.


----------



## Melian (Jan 24, 2012)

Fat Brian said:


> I don't think anything operates at peak efficiency after 100 nuggets goes through it.



Some people have fantastic intestinal motility!


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 24, 2012)

If you're really that bored with the forum why not organize something interactive? Like a specific time every week when everybody hops in the (always empty) chat and has a party in there. 

Or a thread where everybody watches something at the same time and posts play by play commentary and discussion about it. Keep it on topic like the Biggest Loser or More To Love. If you hate the show that just means there's more to snark at after all.

I dunno just spitballing here.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 24, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> If you're really that bored with the forum why not organize something interactive? Like a specific time every week when everybody hops in the (always empty) chat and has a party in there.
> 
> Or a thread where everybody watches something at the same time and posts play by play commentary and discussion about it. Keep it on topic like the Biggest Loser or More To Love. If you hate the show that just means there's more to snark at after all.
> 
> I dunno just spitballing here.



we used to do chat. it was fun...


----------



## Zowie (Jan 25, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> we used to do chat. it was fun...



Awww I miss chat nights too! Who's free on friday?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 25, 2012)

Also, Dimensions is so fragmented that new topics have a lot of filters to go through. At least in my case, it's difficult to find any kind of new information or topics that would cater specifically to BHMs and FFAs. Most interesting topics would probably be better suited for the Main Board, because they usually pertain to a variety of people.


----------



## freakyfred (Jan 25, 2012)

I am contributing by typing this sentence.


----------



## agouderia (Jan 25, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Also, Dimensions is so fragmented that new topics have a lot of filters to go through. At least in my case, it's difficult to find any kind of new information or topics that would cater specifically to BHMs and FFAs. Most interesting topics would probably be better suited for the Main Board, because they usually pertain to a variety of people.



I understand the OP's feeling - it sums up quite well why I haven't been around so much.

But I can only second what Paquito wrote - it isn't that easy to come up with new, original topics specifically for BHM's and FFA's (... even though I think lack of creativity is not by biggest problem in general ...)

Maybe we should all give it more of a try ... we don't want to have the image of the boring board, do we  ?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2012)

It really bugs me that the people that find the BHM/FFA board so lame are the ones that hardly participate.

I dare you guys to start making some *new* threads yourself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> It really bugs me that the people that find the BHM/FFA board so lame are the ones that hardly participate.
> 
> I dare you guys to start making some *new* threads yourself.


I agree with this. First off, who the fuck cares if we have 'the image of the boring board'--we don't, anyway.

The ones who are here ARE giving it a TRY. Why do you participate more yourselves?

If a person doesn't like what's on the threads, be our guest and start new ones. We look forward to your contributions but don't blame it on regular posters if you rarely post. That's on YOU.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 25, 2012)

BHM/FFA > Hyde Park


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 25, 2012)

I <3 the BHM/FFA board.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 25, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Awww I miss chat nights too! Who's free on friday?



*raises hand* Oo! Oo! Okay let's do it. BHM thread friday chat party. I'll bring the dance mixes and nachos.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> I <3 the BHM/FFA board.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 

We are good peeps!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> BHM/FFA > Hyde Park



QFT!

Not much new but entertaining and FUN > loads new but all filled with arguments and ignorance.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I agree with this. First off, who the fuck cares if we have 'the image of the boring board'--we don't, anyway.
> 
> The ones who are here ARE giving it a TRY. Why do you participate more yourselves?
> 
> If a person doesn't like what's on the threads, be our guest and start new ones. We look forward to your contributions but don't blame it on regular posters if you rarely post. That's on YOU.


 

I think this is the most laid back, easy-going part of the site. And there seems to be an actual connection between people that doesn't have to do with ONLY cleavage and squashing, y'know? I heart these bitches.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 25, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> I think this is the most laid back, easy-going part of the site. And there seems to be an actual connection between people that doesn't have to do with ONLY cleavage and squashing, y'know? I heart these bitches.



and i love your cleavage, let's squash!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> and i love your cleavage, let's squash!


 
Well, I am racktacular!

But you're not a lover of the BBW so I know you're just teasing me. Jerk.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Well, I am racktacular!
> 
> But you're not a lover of the BBW so I know you're just teasing me. Jerk.



Racktacular you say . . . 

Zoë says I'm only allowed to hit on you because you're too good or me and I'll never have a shot. Let's prove her wrong


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 26, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Racktacular you say . . .
> 
> Zoë says I'm only allowed to hit on you because you're too good or me and I'll never have a shot. Let's prove her wrong




Hahaha. I've always got my girl Z's back.
Sorry, Josie, the girls stick together.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. I've always got my girl Z's back.
> Sorry, Josie, the girls stick together.



LOLOL So us guys have bros before hoes, but what is the girls version?

Chicks before dicks?
Sisters before misters?
Box before cocks?
Whores before boars?


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> LOLOL So us guys have bros before hoes, but what is the girls version?
> 
> Chicks before dicks?
> Sisters before misters?
> ...



"Box before cocks" is easily the winner!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Hahaha. I've always got my girl Z's back.
> Sorry, Josie, the girls stick together.


But, but, you're racktacular!


Melian said:


> "Box before cocks" is easily the winner!



Stay out of this or your vagina is next!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Whores before boars?



Or is it... Whores before Bores?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Or is it... Whores before Bores?



This shit Is getting boring. Rick, quick! Show us your dick and post a picture!!


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This shit Is getting boring. Rick, quick! Show us your dick and post a picture!!



No! I've changed my ways, I don't want Fish and Paco to crucify me..... again


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember when I first started posting on a regular basis. At that time there were more BHM's posting. Then the hyde park area had a melt down and the "circle of friends" were causing havoc everywhere. That stopped a lot of open minded posting. Then the BHM board got a "circle of friends" and it happened again..woot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that's because the 'circle of friends' all control the Ninth Circle of Hell as we all know. We.... I mean....THEY...also control the weather, the stock market, acne, the world economy, most governments, and what's REALLY in Chicken McNuggets. Too bad we...I mean....THEY can't control people who whine about an imaginary 'circle of friends'.

It's a hexagon.

And suck it.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 26, 2012)

it is true, i control the weather! 

Now Tits or GTFO!!!


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 26, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> No! I've changed my ways, I don't want Fish and Paco to crucify me..... again



rick, i'm just trying to teach you to respect yourself. you are not an object. you are a person. so no more posting until we get some more ladies all up in the naked thread. THEN you can resume your whorage.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Well that's because the 'circle of friends' all control the Ninth Circle of Hell as we all know. We.... I mean....THEY...also control the weather, the stock market, acne, the world economy, most governments, and what's REALLY in Chicken McNuggets. Too bad we...I mean....THEY can't control people who whine about an imaginary 'circle of friends'.
> 
> It's a hexagon.
> 
> And suck it.



haha..didn't know I was talking about you...but so be it. Hurt dogs will cry. 

...and swallow it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> haha..didn't know I was talking about you...but so be it. Hurt dogs will cry.
> 
> ...and swallow it.


You weren't talking about me unless I'm in someone's paranoid delusions! 

*Who* was crying about imaginary circles? Do you chase your tail in circles too?


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> You weren't talking about me unless I'm in someone's paranoid delusions!
> 
> *Who* was crying about imaginary circles? Do you chase your tail in circles too?



you referenced yourself ... or do you have multiple personalities too


----------



## fritzi (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting how almost everything that goes on on this board is somehow mirrored in this thread

- 'inner circle' innuendos third parties can't follow
- a touch of cyber bullying 
- some thread derailing
- very good explanations and attempts at an answer
- understanding for other opinions
- similiar feeling of frustration

In sum that answers my original question ... but I'm as clueless as before what can be done about it 

Thank you everyone for participating - it did clarify quite a lot for me!


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Interesting how almost everything that goes on on this board is somehow mirrored in this thread
> 
> - 'inner circle' innuendos third parties can't follow
> - a touch of cyber bullying
> ...



Wellllll...we can start with whats its like as an ffa (you) in the dating world...ok..I'm just nosy.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> rick, i'm just trying to teach you to respect yourself. you are not an object. you are a person. so no more posting until we get some more ladies all up in the naked thread. THEN you can resume your whorage.



Female nekkidness > Me, gotya.

Get posting ladies, I have important whoring to attend to!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Well that's because the 'circle of friends' all control the Ninth Circle of Hell as we all know. We.... I mean....THEY...also control the weather, the stock market, acne, the world economy, most governments, and what's REALLY in Chicken McNuggets. Too bad we...I mean....THEY can't control people who whine about an imaginary 'circle of friends'.
> 
> It's a hexagon.
> 
> And suck it.



I woke up with a zit on my chin this morning. What the fuck did I ever do to you?!?!?! 



rellis10 said:


> Female nekkidness > Me, gotya.
> 
> Get posting ladies, I have important whoring to attend to!



And for your next shoot, might I suggest the bacon-wrapped cock thing Fish was proposing in the Gentleman pics thread...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

It's an imaginary delusional zit you probably got from piece of greasy chicken.



Kev, imbox me that bacon-wrapped dick pic for 'circle of friends' approval, as per the imaginary rules.


----------



## JScimitar (Jan 26, 2012)

I admit it i'm a bit of a lirker, mainly because when I post it doesn't usually show up right away like it has to be vetted or something, slows down the interactions.

Also, I keep my eyes out for an FFA to show up from my neck of the woods, etc .


edit: ok so now that I said that my post showed up right away maybe it was only temporary.


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 26, 2012)

lovelylady78 said:


> And for your next shoot, might I suggest the bacon-wrapped cock thing Fish was proposing in the Gentleman pics thread...




I think I'll leave that one to Fish


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 26, 2012)

fritzi said:


> Interesting how almost everything that goes on on this board is somehow mirrored in this thread
> 
> - 'inner circle' innuendos third parties can't follow
> - a touch of cyber bullying
> ...



In a way this is exactly what the board seems to be in one way or another. I think there were/more to come fair answers to your question with valid points. I fear that if in every thread we were to stick precisely the question that is being asked this place would be far more drab than it can be. I don't see the harm in someone throwing in a silly comment or someone posting a stupid picture that somewhat references something someone said. 

Just by posting your question, you somewhat were a catalyst for a resolution to your query. You got people involved and answering questions. That's a great thing.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 26, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> In a way this is exactly what the board seems to be in one way or another. I think there were/more to come fair answers to your question with valid points. I fear that if in every thread we were to stick precisely the question that is being asked this place would be far more drab than it can be. I don't see the harm in someone throwing in a silly comment or someone posting a stupid picture that somewhat references something someone said.
> 
> Just by posting your question, you somewhat were a catalyst for a resolution to your query. You got people involved and answering questions. That's a great thing.



ya! let's crucify her!!!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 26, 2012)

Man I wish I was in the circle of friends and had the ability to control acne. Hey assholes, clear up my fucking face. Thanks.

But I'd rather see a bigger group of "friends" joke around a lot and try to include others in the ridiculousness than two people sucking virtual face all the time. Unless they're Canadian and Mexican. Because that is my fetish.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 26, 2012)

It's the net. None of us are real. We are all a bunch of 1's and 0's inside a box. So to borrow from a cinematic legend that was rudely snubbed by Oscar so many years ago, It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter, It just doesn't matter.........


----------



## Paquito (Jan 26, 2012)

Also, I'm curious as to how I'm supposed to act in threads. If we're doing it wrong, what's the right way? Should I limit my posts per day? Only one post in one thread? When the etiquette manual comes out, please let me know.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats why I don't really visit dims anymore...I got tired of the same threads getting longer and kind of lost interest. Plus a lot of my original friends were slowly leaving. Now I just come lurk every once in awhile.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 26, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Man I wish I was in the circle of friends and had the ability to control acne. Hey assholes, clear up my fucking face. Thanks.
> 
> But I'd rather see a bigger group of "friends" joke around a lot and try to include others in the ridiculousness than two people sucking virtual face all the time. Unless they're Canadian and Mexican. Because that is my fetish.



in case i wasnt clear enough i'm in the circle, or as i like to call it, the league of evil cliquers. me, escapist, willsparks, imfree, 30'sgirl and fritzi. we all sit around and plot. it's great fun! sorry i can't let you in but i'll totally do you a solid on the acne thing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> in case i wasnt clear enough i'm in the circle, or as i like to call it, the league of evil cliquers. me, escapist, willsparks, imfree, 30'sgirl and fritzi. we all sit around and plot. it's great fun! sorry i can't let you in but i'll totally do you a solid on the acne thing.


You sunk my battleship!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 26, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> in case i wasnt clear enough i'm in the circle, or as i like to call it, the league of evil cliquers. me, escapist, willsparks, imfree, 30'sgirl and fritzi. *we all sit around and plot.* it's great fun! sorry i can't let you in but i'll totally do you a solid on the acne thing.



*I read that as *WE ALL SIT AROUND AND SMOKE POT*

*


----------



## djudex (Jan 26, 2012)

It got boring after I stop coming around so much. It's okay, you guys can admit it.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 26, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Thats why I don't really visit dims anymore...I got tired of the same threads getting longer and kind of lost interest. Plus a lot of my original friends were slowly leaving. Now I just come lurk every once in awhile.





djudex said:


> It got boring after I stop coming around so much. It's okay, you guys can admit it.



I miss having you assholes here. :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I read that as *WE ALL SIT AROUND AND SMOKE POT*
> 
> *



Sharing is caring, don't fuck up the flow. Puff, puff, pass.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

djudex said:


> It got boring after I stop coming around so much. It's okay, you guys can admit it.



Ok, its true. Post more please.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Sharing is caring, don't fuck up the flow. Puff, puff, pass.



This sharing goes for you too.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 26, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> in case i wasnt clear enough i'm in the circle, or as i like to call it, the league of evil cliquers. me, escapist, willsparks, imfree, 30'sgirl and fritzi. we all sit around and plot. it's great fun! sorry i can't let you in but i'll totally do you a solid on the acne thing.



ESCAPIST!!..**Gasp** freakin' traitor


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> This sharing goes for you too.



I got plenty to share


----------



## Zowie (Jan 27, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Thats why I don't really visit dims anymore...I got tired of the same threads getting longer and kind of lost interest. Plus a lot of my original friends were slowly leaving. Now I just come lurk every once in awhile.



Holy balls. I missed you. Come wreck havoc again.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 27, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I got plenty to share



being thinking of a comeback..and still nothing..:eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL @ all of this.....repetitive and boring? Nooooo.....

Maybe I'll make a big comeback.....or not.


----------



## Goreki (Jan 27, 2012)

Besties before testes.

I don't get this whole circle jerk conspiracy. I've seen everyone on this board, inclyding myself, being lovely to each other most of the time and snapping at each other occasionally. I don't understand how people can accuse a clique of being bitchy and ruining things for everyone when they engage in the same kind of behaviour themselves.

If there is a secret ring of pinky sworn evil doers, they're certainly not ruining anything for me.


----------



## escapist (Jan 27, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> in case i wasnt clear enough i'm in the circle, or as i like to call it, the league of evil cliquers. me, escapist, willsparks, imfree, 30'sgirl and fritzi. we all sit around and plot. it's great fun! sorry i can't let you in but i'll totally do you a solid on the acne thing.



DAMIT! I've been outed!


***Runs for the shadows****


(Ok I waddled)


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 27, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Holy balls. I missed you. Come wreck havoc again.



Totally.......


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2012)

If y'all find it boring, maybe you need to expand your horizons and not just your waistlines. *insert groan here*


There's a huge board out there...go meet some BBW. Haha. Awwww.


----------



## Treach (Jan 28, 2012)

Just wanted to voice my support for fritzi asking this sort of question, as it took guts. I must admit that I have relegated my presence on the boards to lurking because, quite frankly, it seems like a lot of the folks here have a tight little circle going on. Not that everyone (well, almost everyone) wasn't welcoming and friendly, it's just that getting "in the know" or whatever you want to call it seems like it would take some effort, which is a mite hard to muster when all the threads are endlessly old (just today I saw at least 2 threads necro'd from '09?) and what content is in those threads isn't repetition is "cliquey".

This isn't actually me leveling a complaint, by the by. I think this place is great - and again, welcoming and friendly - there's just a barrier of entry to feeling like one is actually participating that is tough to break through. Also I felt someone needed to back fritzi up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 28, 2012)

Treach said:


> Just wanted to voice my support for fritzi asking this sort of question, as it took guts. I must admit that I have relegated my presence on the boards to lurking because, quite frankly, it seems like a lot of the folks here have a tight little circle going on. Not that everyone (well, almost everyone) wasn't welcoming and friendly, it's just that getting "in the know" or whatever you want to call it seems like it would take some effort, which is a mite hard to muster when all the threads are endlessly old (just today I saw at least 2 threads necro'd from '09?) and what content is in those threads isn't repetition is "cliquey".
> 
> This isn't actually me leveling a complaint, by the by. I think this place is great - and again, welcoming and friendly - there's just a barrier of entry to feeling like one is actually participating that is tough to break through. Also I felt someone needed to back fritzi up.


I to would like to bring this clique to justice. I have also stopped posting because of "them."


----------



## Paquito (Jan 28, 2012)

So maybe we should move on to brainstorming about how to get this board lively again? I THINK we've all reached a consensus that it's gotten repetitive by now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2012)

So, if all the people that are bitching about the lack of new threads actually make a new thread, they would solve their problem.

Also, I have a feeling none of these people have actually made a thread of their own, ever. 

Be proactive instead of bitching. And yeah, there is a tighter group of people here. They're called the ones that actually participate regularly.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> And yeah, there is a tighter group of people here. They're called the ones that actually participate regularly.



Don't bring that logic in here


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 28, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I to would like to bring this clique to justice. I have also stopped posting because of "them."



Haters gunna hate


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Be proactive instead of bitching. And yeah, there is a tighter group of people here. They're called the ones that actually participate regularly.




If the 20-30 people constantly viewing the subforum posted once a day imagine how jumping it'd be.


----------



## djudex (Jan 28, 2012)

To be perfectly honest I don't post in here too much anymore because it's simply not a thing for me. I'm not 'into' being fat, I'm not an activist for fat rights I'm just a fat guy. Aside from the commonality I have with the other men here (being fat) and the fact that there are some delightful and hot women here who happen to like fat men there's not much here to draw me. Most of the people here aren't people I have much in common with and we don't really share any interests per se, we're just fat guys and chicks who love fat guys.

On other boards I post on there's a far greater number of people and therefore more chances to connect on levels beyond 'yay fat!', the pool of people and interests here is simply too small to engender more than the occasional flurry of posts when someone new comes along and makes a stir.


----------



## Treach (Jan 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> So, if all the people that are bitching about the lack of new threads actually make a new thread, they would solve their problem.
> 
> Also, I have a feeling none of these people have actually made a thread of their own, ever.
> 
> Be proactive instead of bitching. And yeah, there is a tighter group of people here. They're called the ones that actually participate regularly.



I like to think that opening a dialogue about something that's an issue to some of the people on the boards is, in fact, being proactive. Also it's coincidental that you're complaining about people not making new threads in a new thread where instead of being receptive to criticism you've been making snarky, bitchy responses like this.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 28, 2012)

Treach said:


> I like to think that opening a dialogue about something that's an issue to some of the people on the boards is, in fact, being proactive. Also it's coincidental that you're complaining about people not making new threads in a new thread where instead of being receptive to criticism you've been making snarky, bitchy responses like this.



This a pretty spot on post


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 28, 2012)

Treach said:


> I like to think that opening a dialogue about something that's an issue to some of the people on the boards is, in fact, being proactive. Also it's coincidental that you're complaining about people not making new threads in a new thread where instead of being receptive to criticism you've been making snarky, bitchy responses like this.



A thread about how boring things are? Why not do something about it instead of whining about it.

No one is going to hold your hand to make things better FOR YOU.

Post something new or STFU.


----------



## Treach (Jan 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> A thread about how boring things are? Why not do something about it instead of whining about it.
> 
> No one is going to hold your hand to make things better FOR YOU.
> 
> Post something new or STFU.



So do all new threads need to meet your exacting standards, or is it exclusively this one? Because I'm not sure I can take the pressure!

Also if this thread offends you so much, there's the metaphorical door, I suggest you walk your ass out of it. I'll even hold your hand if you need me too.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 28, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> A thread about how boring things are? Why not do something about it instead of whining about it.
> 
> No one is going to hold your hand to make things better FOR YOU.
> 
> Post something new or STFU.



Why are you so fucking hostile


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 28, 2012)

Treach said:


> "_Just wanted to voice my support for fritzi asking this sort of question, *as it took guts*...it seems like a lot of the folks here have a tight little circle going on. Not that..._"


Consider it thirded, then. 



Melian said:


> "_What kind of "serious" topics could we even discuss here?...how many fat guys really need more information on being fat?_"





Tad said:


> "_...I've seen this sort of cycle happen before..influx..a real surge of activity...their activity pulls existing members into taking part more...because that fair sized group of people isn't all that interested in the 'serious' topics, it tends to discourage the occasional new comer from getting too avid about them either....those who become close friends (or couples) are apt to move more of their communication to more direct channels over time, and others will get bored of or alienated by these boards and go elsewhere. Between one thing and another that surge of people tends to fade, leaving things to get quieter and quieter...a new surge of people arrive and things start over again...If not, the place gradually becomes pretty quiet and a little depressing._"


Yeah, I hear what you're saying. It's just that, for me, my over-riding concern, what keeps me up at night, is the problem of SA....or Dims....or any particular part of it....becoming like "a scene." Or too much of one. With scene-kids, guarding their scene. I can't be a part of or a party-to any thing like that. And so, it's important that certain mechanisms are in place which can effectively prevent that type of outcome.



Paquito said:


> "_...Dimensions is so fragmented that new topics have a lot of filters to go through. At least in my case, it's difficult to find any kind of new information or topics that would cater specifically to BHMs and FFAs. Most interesting topics would probably be better suited for the Main Board, because they usually pertain to a variety of people._"





Surlysomething said:


> "_It really bugs me that the people that find the BHM/FFA board so lame are the ones that hardly participate...I dare you guys to start making some *new* threads yourself._"


Well, for what it's worth, I actually do have some ideas. A lot of them, in fact. A lot of opinions & ideas. But, as said; it's sort of hard for me to imagine just exactly where they fit. I mean, I could imagine an entire folder or thread about Chinese-Buffet experiences. The type of things that are (probably) happening at every Chinese Buffet type-of-restaurant location around the world. Things a lot of us experience in common, but probably think "Oh, I'm the only one.... Things that no-one, yet, is talking about. Just because it's just too off-the-wall.

But where does it really belong? The main-board? Foodee-board? Best Pick-up line? I mean, there are things happening everyday that seem to transcend these very narrow types of criteria. So, I'm just sayin'....

Added to this, I'm not really worried about being cyber-bullied as much as I feel there's somewhat of a disincentive to over-share. I mean, I will admit to holding back, self-censoring, at times out of concern for how certain other FFA's might (not) respond to it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2012)

BHMs at the Chinese Buffet would fit the forum and could be an open-ended enough subject to include everything you've mentioned AND allow for occasional derailment and jokes (all long-term threads have them anyway on the other forums) so make it so! Do it, Yaki!


----------



## Paquito (Jan 28, 2012)

I like that, Yaki. I mean I wasn't trying to make everyone be all rigid and follow guidelines with where to make threads, that's just been my personal experience.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 28, 2012)

So maybe a Restaurant Experiences thread?


----------



## Paquito (Jan 28, 2012)

Also, maybe one about clothing needs? Combines resources, what clothing has worked for fat guys, disaster stories, etc.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jan 29, 2012)

Paquito said:


> So maybe a Restaurant Experiences thread?



That would be a neat idea. Not just restaurants, but also recipes.

As for people whining about how 'you go make some cool threads' we *all* are a part of the community, regardless of how fucking long you've been here or how many posts you have.

No one gives a fuck.

We're here to have fun.


----------



## fritzi (Jan 29, 2012)

:bow: Thank you Treach, Yakatori, BigChaz and Paquito for your support!

Reading your posts and the many others who could relate to my original discomfort actually left me pretty optimistic. 

The most frequently posted opinion doesn't necessarily have to be the general opinion.

So thanks again - and here's to more entertaining times...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> Why are you so fucking hostile



Why did you come back?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jan 30, 2012)

OHMAGAW y u so mad =>


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## BigChaz (Jan 30, 2012)

Paquito said:


>



I managed it, but that was the one of the hardest masturbation sessions of my life


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2012)

There's several interesting points here:

--Some posters have been here for years, have got to know each other very well and seen others come and go. Of course there are going to be references you don't get. Would you walk into a group of people in real life and complain that you didn't understand their jokes or that they were excluding you? If so, congratulations! You are indeed quite special.

--Instead of complaining about something lamely, at least attempt to be the solution. Repetitive threads being posted? Actually post a thread. Preferably one that isn't identical to all the others.

--You can't expect people to treat you like best friends when they know NOTHING about you. You can't expect women to want to date/sex you if you just waltz in and yell "I'm a fat man". These things take time. Gosh darnit, you should all be over 18--you should all KNOW this stuff by now.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I managed it, but that was the one of the hardest masturbation sessions of my life



Gif + above answer = comedy gold 


:bow:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 30, 2012)

The reason dims has been so boring and repetitive is because i've been preoccupied lately. i apologize. i will endeavor to do better in the future. now someone felate me while i work on being awesome


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 30, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> The reason dims has been so boring and repetitive is because i've been preoccupied lately. i apologize. i will endeavor to do better in the future. now someone felate me while i work on being awesome



Well.... if you insist on just ANYONE *wets lips*


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2012)

rellis10 said:


> Well.... if you insist on just ANYONE *wets lips*



thank you, rellis, dont forget the balls. 

now, what we obviously need here is a human sacrifice. nothing gets the board moving like a good ol' fashioned witch hunt! lets pick someone and destroy them for the sake of unity/entertainment! i suggest fritzi. for he who hast smelt it, hath, indeed dealt it. and fritzi, you fucking smelt it alright!


----------



## fritzi (Jan 31, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> now, what we obviously need here is a human sacrifice. nothing gets the board moving like a good ol' fashioned witch hunt! lets pick someone and destroy them for the sake of unity/entertainment! i suggest fritzi. for he who hast smelt it, hath, indeed dealt it. and fritzi, you fucking smelt it alright!



If I am to be the human sacrifice of choice on this board then I at least get to choose the method of my execution!

I want a guillotine please - has great historical precedents, quick, fool-proof and efficient!


----------



## SitiTomato (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry we have to do this properly. Tie you up and remove your heart with our bare hands.

Kali Ma!


KALI MAH!


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Sorry we have to do this properly. Tie you up and remove your heart with our bare hands.
> 
> Kali Ma!
> 
> ...



hahahahaha!!!! me and my boss were just talking about this yesterday! we were talking about how we were going to act when our daughters bring home a boy for the first time and my boss told me he was going to sit and polish his gun. i told him that was played out and that i was going to sit there in my underwear just playing this scene over and over and over again the entire time he was there, lol.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 31, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> hahahahaha!!!! me and my boss were just talking about this yesterday! we were talking about how we were going to act when our daughters bring home a boy for the first time and my boss told me he was going to sit and polish his gun. i told him that was played out and that i was going to sit there in my underwear just playing this scene over and over and over again the entire time he was there, lol.



Sir, I suggest you do this one.

It passes the chicken across the table!


----------



## agouderia (Jan 31, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's several interesting points here:
> 
> --Some posters have been here for years, have got to know each other very well and seen others come and go. Of course there are going to be references you don't get. Would you walk into a group of people in real life and complain that you didn't understand their jokes or that they were excluding you? If so, congratulations! You are indeed quite special.
> 
> ...



All of this is 100% true - and I can only second it.
But it's only one side of the story!

Communication is a two-way street - so from the perspective of newbies coming here it looks quite different.

This is a public internet board and not the private living room of a circle of friends. So in case someone new wants to join, it's only what can be expected of normal polite behavior in public to give them a fair chance. 

Not all people are graceful with words, witty, outgoing, etc. at first sight, so a little time, patience and tolerance helps a lot. Some people are shy, not comfortable with spilling their intimate beans prima facie - that needs not only time but also trust.

Dissing a newbie with for him/her partially incomprehensible innuendos for their first attempts at posting isn't the most adult behavior either in my book.

It all boils down to that natives and newbies both have to do their part.

As much bashing as poor fritzi has received for her post, it has at least acheived something: It's started a real discussion, drawn many posters in or even back .... and we have some new thread ideas now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 31, 2012)

agouderia said:


> All of this is 100% true - and I can only second it.
> But it's only one side of the story!
> 
> Communication is a two-way street - so from the perspective of newbies coming here it looks quite different.
> ...



I believe the only new members who get dissed are the ones who make their first post like, "hmu ladies, i'm fat and got 7" cock. Best looking guy here". Those are the only posts I see from new people who get dissed. Are you talking about the headless photo flash mob? lol


----------



## agouderia (Jan 31, 2012)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I believe the only new members who get dissed are the ones who make their first post like, "hmu ladies, i'm fat and got 7" cock. Best looking guy here". Those are the only posts I see from new people who get dissed. Are you talking about the headless photo flash mob? lol



Okay - there are types of obvious troll-dom that will not necessarily be remedied by time and patience!  And sometimes beg for a certain amount of educative dissing....

But that was not what I was refering to.

Although I've been around here a while, I very often have second thoughts and don't post on the BHM/FFA board. I sometimes get the vibe that as a not so frequent poster it's difficult to get a word in or that responding to original questions is frowned upon because threads are often taken to others places by banter between individual posters.

This is not always the case - but sometimes ... yeah


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2012)

agouderia said:


> Okay - there are types of obvious troll-dom that will not necessarily be remedied by time and patience!  And sometimes beg for a certain amount of educative dissing....
> 
> But that was not what I was refering to.
> 
> ...



i love the random perspective. the reason, in my opinion, that these threads meander so much is due to the same few people posting. you know who's going to reply and what they're going to say to any given post so it's nice for newbies to inject something fresh.

except people like Irishfandbhm. i present him to you as a prime example of what most of us hate. he has obviously never actually read a single post here. he signed up, probably fapped to every pic in the naked girl thread and then posted his completely inane thread. And now we'll never hear from him again, unless it's 6 months from now to pop in and complain that that the board is too cliquey...


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2012)

agouderia said:


> Although I've been around here a while, I very often have second thoughts and don't post on the BHM/FFA board. I sometimes get the vibe that as a not so frequent poster it's difficult to get a word in or that responding to original questions is frowned upon because threads are often taken to others places by banter between individual posters.
> 
> This is not always the case - but sometimes ... yeah



Don't have second thoughts! Everyone is listening to you now, despite the random banter going on in the background, and I don't see anyone giving you shit.

My honest opinion on this subject is that every newbie is considered cool until proven otherwise on this board. Even if the person's first few posts involve them fighting with other members, if they eventually apologize for being a douche, they are welcomed (and this has happened a few times before).

You know, all the random silliness here should even be beneficial to new people - you post a few random jokes and people will probably rep you, start a conversation, etc. Look at SitiTomato: he jumped right into the conversation and everyone likes him. And you don't even need to get as involved as he does - the shy new posters who just want to post a quick intro (NOT involving headless pics, 1000 spelling mistakes, etc) and then sit back and read for a while are not shunned, either.

The only ones who really take it are the ones who a) write like a 10 year old (and we even learned to love ManBeef  ), b) troll for sex, or c) make many, MANY inane posts in a row and never admit to it, but that's going to happen basically anywhere.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Melian said:


> Don't have second thoughts! Everyone is listening to you now, despite the random banter going on in the background, and I don't see anyone giving you shit.
> 
> My honest opinion on this subject is that every newbie is considered cool until proven otherwise on this board. Even if the person's first few posts involve them fighting with other members, if they eventually apologize for being a douche, they are welcomed (and this has happened a few times before).
> 
> ...



WHAT ARE THESE WORDS RIGHT HERE? TOO LONG; NOT READING. LETS GO EAT A CAKE.

I like SitiTomato and you are spot on about the rest.


----------



## Melian (Jan 31, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I like SitiTomato and you are spot on about the rest.



Good. Cake time!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jan 31, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> probably fapped to every pic in the naked girl thread



Wait...and other people don't do that? Oh yeah 'artistic nude' Totally forgot.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 31, 2012)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Wait...and other people don't do that? Oh yeah 'artistic nude' Totally forgot.



All the time!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Sir, I suggest you do
> 
> It passes the chicken across the table!


*
KUDOS (((ZOWIE GIRL))) that was fuckin hilarious


*


----------



## Treach (Jan 31, 2012)

Probably my favorite part of this whole thread was that it started with people hating like crazy about it being created in the first place, and then it turned into actual discussion. And a .gif of Daffy Duck getting his jerk on.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Feb 4, 2012)

Melian said:


> Some people have fantastic intestinal motility!



I wish I could rep you for using "intestinal motility".


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 4, 2012)

Just another lesson in hand-holding. Welcome to 2012.


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think there's a bit of a transitional period for everyone where it goes from, "OMG, this is a THING?! CREEP CREEP CREEP CREEP CREEP." to "Wait, there are actually some cool people here with great senses of humor, I wish to protect this place from stupidity." 

And that's how it starts. Some people just take longer to transition to the second part than others. And SOME *coughvagetacough* never progress beyond creep mode.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Feb 6, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> I think there's a bit of a transitional period for everyone where it goes from, "OMG, this is a THING?! CREEP CREEP CREEP CREEP CREEP." to "Wait, there are actually some cool people here with great senses of humor, I wish to protect this place from stupidity."
> 
> And that's how it starts. Some people just take longer to transition to the second part than others. And SOME *coughvagetacough* never progress beyond creep mode.



-creeps on Ronin-


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 7, 2012)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> -creeps on Ronin-



*clarifies*

I kind of meant this for the guys. The female creeper is fewer and farther between. I mean, they exist. Hoo boy do they exist, but it's nowhere near as much of an issue.

What I'm trying to get across with this, is that creeping on me, is TOTALLY ACCEPTABLE.


----------

